# ‘Fast & Furious’ star Paul Walker dies in car crash



## funskar (Dec 1, 2013)

*www.thehindu.com/multimedia/dynamic/01670/Paul_Walker_thmni_1670747g.jpg

 A publicist for actor Paul Walker says the star of the “Fast & Furious” movie series has died in a car crash north of Los Angeles. He was 40.

Ame Van Iden says Walker died Saturday afternoon.

A statement on Walker’s Facebook page said Walker was a passenger in a friend’s car, and that the crash happened while he was attending a charity event.

The Los Angeles County Sheriff’s department said the crash happened in community of Valencia. The Santa Clarita Signal reports a red Porsche crashed into a light pole and tree and burst into flames.

Walker was working on the latest “Fast & Furious” movie at the time of his death. He also starred in the suspense drama, “Hours”, a movie that is set for release .


Source


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 1, 2013)

sad news


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Dec 1, 2013)

Yep unbelievable news. 

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1477943_590384064366616_1531407613_n.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2013)

thinking it to be another hoax, went on to search in the hoax news. only this time it was real. RIP Paul Walker.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2013)

thats sad ...a person famous for race movie died in a crash


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2013)

This is a sign that the franchise must end already.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP Paul Walker


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: ‘Fast &amp; Furious’ star Paul Walker dies in car crash*

Rest in peace. He'll be remembered for his contribution to the world.


sam said:


> thinking it to be another hoax, went on to search in the hoax news. only this time it was real. RIP Paul Walker.



Yes. I wish this were really a hoax and he wasn't dead , but as unfortunate as it gets.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This is a sign that the franchise must end already.



Yeah , filling this void is close to impossible , specially given the tragic death of Paul. It'll haunt the very emotions attached when watching the movie.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 1, 2013)

Sad and shocking


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: ‘Fast &amp; Furious’ star Paul Walker dies in car crash*



Rishi. said:


> Yeah , filling this void is close to impossible , specially given the tragic death of Paul. It'll haunt the very emotions attached when watching the movie.



Sad as his death is, but I believe that this franchise has been pulled long enough and its end was long overdue.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP and IMO this is the worst way to die


----------



## Limitless (Dec 1, 2013)

rip


----------



## snap (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P


----------



## Saransh verma (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P ..(Return If Possible)


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP,


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 1, 2013)

Rest in peace


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2013)

This is really sad.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 1, 2013)

Mann... I feel so sad. FF series was like the one that I wanted to continue and without paul in it.....I can't even imagine the series. May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2013)

Conformation on his facebook page and IMDB page.

पाहण्यासाठी लॉग इन किंवा साइन अप करा
Paul Walker - IMDb


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP!!!


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 1, 2013)

Also pray for his friend who was driving the car and not just paul. RIP both of them.


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P


----------



## debarshi (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P.

Though I cant help noticing the irony in the way he died *sigh*


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 1, 2013)

debarshi said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> Though I cant help noticing the irony in the way he died *sigh*



He wasn't driving actually. He was in the passenger seat. If he was driving he would've avoided the post somehow by drifting around it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP
Fast and Furious won't be any faster now.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Dec 1, 2013)

You will be missed O'Conner RIP


----------



## lywyre (Dec 1, 2013)

Will miss him. Today is already a drag from the moment I came across the news. This year is getting worse by the day.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2013)

Shocking & Sad. RIP.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 1, 2013)

Sad news.

He was a nice guy in real life and even founded a charity for people affected by natural disasters.


----------



## shreymittal (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2013)

I've never seen FnF movies, but still RIP Paul  and his friend


----------



## RohanM (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P. to both


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 2, 2013)

R.I.P to both.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: ‘Fast &amp; Furious’ star Paul Walker dies in car crash*

Check this: 
*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/921667_590782904310426_1155099477_o.jpg

Still ALIVE!


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: ‘Fast &amp; Furious’ star Paul Walker dies in car crash*



saswat23 said:


> Check this:
> *fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/921667_590782904310426_1155099477_o.jpg
> 
> Still ALIVE!



This is the actual hoax. Time magazine confirmed his death.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 2, 2013)

mediamass was the actual website to say that the news was hoax, but sadly it wasn't.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

sam said:


> thinking it to be another hoax, went on to search in the hoax news. only this time it was real. RIP Paul Walker.





Rishi. said:


> mediamass was the actual website to say that the news was hoax, but sadly it wasn't.



it was a hoax on 29 Nov but turned out to be real on 30 Nov

R.I.P


----------



## ujjwal007 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: ‘Fast &amp; Furious’ star Paul Walker dies in car crash*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This is the actual hoax. Time magazine confirmed his death.



i wished it was a hoax.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 2, 2013)

that photo is after they joined his face back. pretty brutal cut imo. getting your face solit into 2 is well.....unthinkable.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 2, 2013)

Another thing to remember is the Paul walker R.I.P pages in Facebook,Theres alot of them who are just "like w*ores"


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> that photo is after they joined his face back. pretty brutal cut imo. getting your face solit into 2 is well.....unthinkable.



I thought his body was charred in the vehicle. He was taken alive out of the car ?? Well that part is really bad , I mean the excruciating pain of either of them.


----------

